# Snake Pit



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Wolfman started a Wolves Den tread so since I'm seeing more snakeheads keeper now. I think it's about time we snakehead keeper post pics of our snakeheads in this tread.

I'll start with my own snakeheads.
Blue Emperor Snakehead (Channa Marulioides "Blue")

































Golden Cobra Snakehead (Channa Aurantimaculata)

































Chevron Snakehead (Channa Striata)


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

More pics soon to come


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

ok i want that auranti!...

when you bringn those in El!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

beN said:


> ok i want that auranti!...
> 
> when you bringn those in El!


Bit busy with work right now and trying to pay some school bills. All order got delay.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

My Bullseye:


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice! Keep them coming!!!


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

i like the idea on snake pit...


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> i like the idea on snake pit...


I was actually been thinking for a name for a long time now and saw a movie and the snake pit came to my mind.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

King-eL said:


> I was actually been thinking for a name for a long time now and saw a movie and the snake pit came to my mind.


was it jackass 3d?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> was it jackass 3d?


Lol! yep that's the one.


----------



## Radiance (Apr 22, 2010)

where did you get your argus?? id love to have a couple!

here's my micro.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Radiance said:


> where did you get your argus?? id love to have a couple!
> 
> here's my micro.


Chinese Market at Main.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 15, 2010)

King-eL said:


> I was actually been thinking for a name for a long time now and saw a movie and the snake pit came to my mind.


the movie is about the plane with snake??
But really alot of range to collect...


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> the movie is about the plane with snake??
> But really alot of range to collect...


Nah. The movie was jackass 3d.

About collecting them. I'm not really collecting all as most of them are dwarf species. Only collecting those that grow to 12" and on a higher subtropical temp that can handle tropical temp.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is another photo of channa striata


----------



## Snakehead Keeper (Dec 19, 2010)

My red SnakeHead


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Snakehead Keeper said:


> My red SnakeHead


Sweet snakehead! Didn't know there is a username Snakehead keeper. Lol!


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

chann lucuis
















channa bankanensis (hard to get a good shot)


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice! I love the channa lucia especially.


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

parachanna obscura (less than an hour in the tank)









channa pleurophthalma


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Nice! I love the channa lucia especially.


thanks
I believe my pleuro is the one that Ben got from you a while back. He's around 12inches now


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

bottles151 said:


> thanks
> I believe my pleuro is the one that Ben got from you a while back. He's around 12inches now


Pics of that sh would be nice! I still got 5 left at 6".


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Pics of that sh would be nice! I still got 5 left at 6".


pleuro pics are on page 2


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

bottles151 said:


> pleuro pics are on page 2


Got more pics of the obscura?


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Got more pics of the obscura?


I'll try to get some more
He doesn't like the camera at all


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

Newer Bullseye pics:


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

silly question but will snake heads go after your hand when you are doing tank maint ?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

big_bubba_B said:


> silly question but will snake heads go after your hand when you are doing tank maint ?


That would depend on the aggression of the fish.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

cowis said:


> Newer Bullseye pics:


That cobra snakehead is getting fatter.


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Got more pics of the obscura?


I got a good pic during a water change haha
















1 more of the pleuro


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

bottles151 said:


> I got a good pic during a water change haha
> 
> View attachment 3794
> 
> ...


That snakehead is channa africanna not channa obscura. Very nice! Even rarer than obscura. Where did you got it? Pm me please.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

that picture with the snakehead out of the water is cool. all of these are awesome looking snakeheads, makes me want some.


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

King-eL said:


> That snakehead is channa africanna not channa obscura. Very nice! Even rarer than obscura. Where did you got it? Pm me please.


You could be right. Obscura was the name on the list, but there was only 1 left when I got it so maybe it was just mixed into the bag by accident.


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

bottles151 said:


> You could be right. Obscura was the name on the list, but there was only 1 left when I got it so maybe it was just mixed into the bag by accident.


I think that I sent a PM....I suck on computers


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

jay_leask said:


> that picture with the snakehead out of the water is cool. all of these are awesome looking snakeheads, makes me want some.


Yes do get some snakehead and add some pics here.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

bottles151 said:


> You could be right. Obscura was the name on the list, but there was only 1 left when I got it so maybe it was just mixed into the bag by accident.


You're very lucky!!! Wish I saw that first.:lol:


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

took thesse tonight and i loved them,


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow! Can't wait to see that guy grow up. Makes me wanna pick up some at King Ed


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

ill post some of my pleuros later


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

How many did you got from Pat?


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow that is stunning!!!!!!! congrats on the beautiful pick up for both of you


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

King-eL said:


> How many did you got from Pat?


i ended up getting 3

here are some of my pleuros


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Chronick said:


> i ended up getting 3
> 
> here are some of my pleuros


Howe big are these pleuros? They look nice! Make a feeding video of live fish. I love watching mine hunt in packs.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Howe big are these pleuros? They look nice! Make a feeding video of live fish. I love watching mine hunt in packs.


they range from 7" to my my largest which is probably 14". The ones in the first two pictures are only at 8 inches (amazing color for their size). I was planning to buy some feeders sometime soon so if or when i do ill be sure to take a video


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

those pleuro's are awesome chronick!

very nice!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Chronick said:


> they range from 7" to my my largest which is probably 14". The ones in the first two pictures are only at 8 inches (amazing color for their size). I was planning to buy some feeders sometime soon so if or when i do ill be sure to take a video


My last 2 16" died while I was away on vacation. I only got the skull remains.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

King-eL said:


> My last 2 16" died while I was away on vacation. I only git the skull remains.


shame man, how long did it take to reach that size? i noticed that my largest 14" one's growth has really slowed since 12". Im not power feeding them or anything but the growth is considerably slower than what it was when they were smaller

thanks ben


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Chronick said:


> shame man, how long did it take to reach that size? i noticed that my largest 14" one's growth has really slowed since 12". Im not power feeding them or anything but the growth is considerably slower than what it was when they were smaller


They grew very slow once they reach 8-10" mark. Mine took 3 years to get to 16".


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

King-eL said:


> They grew very slow once they reach 8-10" mark. Mine took 3 years to get to 16".


oh man thats a long time.....


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Chronick said:


> oh man thats a long time.....


Feeders seems to make them grow faster.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice SHs everyone! I have a 3" Splendid SH (C. Lucia/Lucius). What do you guys know about the growth rate on these guys??? I've had him since last Nov and he hasn't seemed to have grown much... Right now he is in a 75G with a 2" Jack Dempsey, 2 x 4" Oscars and some syno cats. I know the tank is overstocked but I've gotten permission from the "boss" to expand my number of tanks once we move from our condo to a house. I'll post some pics when I take some.

Cheers,

Calvin


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Immus21 said:


> Nice SHs everyone! I have a 3" Splendid SH (C. Lucia/Lucius). What do you guys know about the growth rate on these guys??? I've had him since last Nov and he hasn't seemed to have grown much... Right now he is in a 75G with a 2" Jack Dempsey, 2 x 4" Oscars and some syno cats. I know the tank is overstocked but I've gotten permission from the "boss" to expand my number of tanks once we move from our condo to a house. I'll post some pics when I take some.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Calvin


Mine grew fast. I got mine from King Ed last Nov at 2" and now at 6". What are you feeding them. Mine eats hikari arowana sticks, Hikari Cichlid Bio-Gold and Hikari Massivore Delite and prawns and smelt. My former channa lucius grew to 9" in a year and slowed downed from then. It grew to 13" by the second year and 16" by the almost 4 years.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I feed mine Hikari cichlid gold, frozen blood worms and sometimes white cloud minnows for a treat. Although he will only eat the Hikari cichlid gold pellets if I haven't fed him for a few days. He really only gorges on the blood worms and minnows. I do 75% W/C every week or so too but maybe once I upgrade tanks the extra space will encourage more growth. I'll try to get some pics of him this afternoon...


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Here's a couple pics of my C. Lucius...


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Immus21 said:


> I feed mine Hikari cichlid gold, frozen blood worms and sometimes white cloud minnows for a treat. Although he will only eat the Hikari cichlid gold pellets if I haven't fed him for a few days. He really only gorges on the blood worms and minnows. I do 75% W/C every week or so too but maybe once I upgrade tanks the extra space will encourage more growth. I'll try to get some pics of him this afternoon...


Frozen bloodworms are not really the best diet for snakeheads especially when growing up a snakehead. The live ones are much better for growing up the snakeheads. I do water changes every 3 days and I feed mine as much as it can consume.


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

Immus21 said:


> Here's a couple pics of my C. Lucius...


Very nice
Mine is growing fast on prawn, scallops, live blackworm, crawfish and fish


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

thought i'd toss a couple in here's an older one of my auranti, 









him with his GF before he killed her in a mating attempt










and My C. Asiatica, not a species i see very often so i tried to snap some pic's for this thread, she HATES the camera drops all color and hides as soon as she sees that damn little red light come on! unless i put food in to distract her but then she doesnt stay still for the pic's, lol actually a MUCH nicer fish in person first 2 pic's with flash, 3rd shows the color a bit better, but blurry because she was dodging the camera lol


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice auranti
I think my next pickup is going to have to be one of those asiaticas though


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

-DC- said:


> thought i'd toss a couple in here's an older one of my auranti,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How big is the asiatica? I'm willing to trade one of my auranti if you can find me a large asiatica. Most snakeheads are being sold here are from India, Indonesia and Thailand. I have 6x 8" aurantis coming on June. You wanna trade for asiatica? Lol!


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

Nope sorry, although i am intested in a nother pair of Auranti , I want more Asiatic even more then i want auranti. 

I'm willing to build pond to try and breed them if i could find another group! Talk about an aggressive species, puts my other snakeheads to shame i think i'd need a pond just to stop a pair from skinning each other I started with a group of 4. Tried for a long time to find the Japanese version with red spot's but now i'm thinking it's impossible.


Now she's probably 10-12" ish just a guess she's becoming a beast still growing at a decent rate she's gonna be a beast. bought her at 2-3".


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

love the asiatica... shame they're so rare in canada


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

Chronick said:


> love the asiatica... shame they're so rare in canada


lol, only until someone posts a few nice pic's, I wish i was better with a camera she's really a stunning animal. They are used as farmed as food in asia I'm sure they would be easy to find once importers see interest,

Auranti were super rare back when got mine a couple years ago, now i see them everywhere,

I had one importer tell me that Asiatica used to be able available all the time, but no one wanted them because they were so damn aggressive that they killed each other off before they even made it too the store's to be sold.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

-DC- said:


> lol, only until someone posts a few nice pic's, I wish i was better with a camera she's really a stunning animal. They are used as farmed as food in asia I'm sure they would be easy to find once importers see interest,
> 
> Auranti were super rare back when got mine a couple years ago, now i see them everywhere,
> 
> I had one importer tell me that Asiatica used to be able available all the time, but no one wanted them because they were so damn aggressive that they killed each other off before they even made it too the store's to be sold.


yeah, i know of some people who kept them in japan, they all said they were the most aggressive channa they've ever kept. I remember seeing a photo of one bitten in half by it's mate, they're crazy fish


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

-DC- said:


> Nope sorry, although i am intested in a nother pair of Auranti , I want more Asiatic even more then i want auranti.
> 
> I'm willing to build pond to try and breed them if i could find another group! Talk about an aggressive species, puts my other snakeheads to shame i think i'd need a pond just to stop a pair from skinning each other I started with a group of 4. Tried for a long time to find the Japanese version with red spot's but now i'm thinking it's impossible.
> 
> Now she's probably 10-12" ish just a guess she's becoming a beast still growing at a decent rate she's gonna be a beast. bought her at 2-3".


I'm still looking for an importer who can ship them. Found one but cannot ship out internationally


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes they are much more aggressive then other snakeheads i've worked with, and not just rough but they seem to know how to kill.

Normal attack on any fish that isnt bite sized is to bite off the tail completely in a quick attack then she goes for the stomach and rip's out the soft parts before eating the rest !

The one pictured came in a group of 4, one jumped first night landed in my cat lol. second one lost it's tail too her then was skinned alive, the 3rd lasted quite some time i believe they had paired up. Then spring rolled around he was no match for her girth and she ripped him in 2 on the first breeding attempt. 

She even shredded a common pleco 2-3 times her size and that same pleco lived with my RES turtles and caiman without issues lol. But snakehead hunted it down and killed it right away


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow that's pretty aggressive, I was told by Brucki that asiatica is the most aggressive snakehead when it comes to mid size snakehead. 4th most aggressive when compare to all species.

My paired channa argus was pretty aggressive too. They breed twice but the second time they spawned, the female killed the male after fertilizing the eggs. Same thing happened, bit the tail off and went for the belly and gut it open and left it to die. It was still breeding while the guts was out and floating upside down. Slow painful death.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Wow that's pretty aggressive, I was told by Brucki that asiatica is the most aggressive snakehead when it comes to mid size snakehead. 4th most aggressive when compare to all species.
> 
> My paired channa argus was pretty aggressive too. They breed twice but the second time they spawned, the female killed the male after fertilizing the eggs. Same thing happened, bit the tail off and went for the belly and gut it open and left it to die. It was still breeding while the guts was out and floating upside down. Slow painful death.


savage. In what order did brucki list snakeheads in terms of aggression?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Chronick said:


> savage. In what order did brucki list snakeheads in terms of aggression?


Micro, Marulius specs, argus, asiatica, stewartii specs.


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

Also depends greatly on the individual the fish , feeding, and how it's raised.

take any snakehead who's been kept solo and fed live and not too often and it'll tear apart anything you put in front of it lol,

raise it with larger tankmates and keep it fat and full of pelets and I'd bet almost any of them become docile.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

-DC- said:


> Also depends greatly on the individual the fish , feeding, and how it's raised.
> 
> take any snakehead who's been kept solo and fed live and not too often and it'll tear apart anything you put in front of it lol,
> 
> raise it with larger tankmates and keep it fat and full of pelets and I'd bet almost any of them become docile.


Yep I do agree.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

More pics to come


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Here took a vid of my blue emperor snakehead about almost 10 minutes long in HD. Or go to my channel tread at http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/monster-fish-21/king-el-production-presents-monsters-series-1017/


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

that emperor is soo pimp!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

beN said:


> that emperor is soo pimp!


Yep he is. Too bad his partner was killed by the electric eel back in 2009. Jump out and went to the EE's tank.


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

another of the asiatica , she's always got a big frown on her face


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

-DC- said:


> another of the asiatica , she's always got a big frown on her face


Wow lots of pearls!! I really want asiatica so bad. My pair of aurantis will be on FS section soon.


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

belive it or not the mate she killed last spring had 2x's the pearling easily but he made a nice snack


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

-DC- said:


> belive it or not the mate she killed last spring had 2x's the pearling easily but he made a nice snack


Any news from Serge of his new snakehead stocks?


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

Not recently, I'll PM you with details


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bump it up. Can't wait till I move so I can get a few more tanks! (And a few more Snakeheads!!!)


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Immus21 said:


> Bump it up. Can't wait till I move so I can get a few more tanks! (And a few more Snakeheads!!!)


Any updates of your channa lucius? Gonna get more soon too.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Any updates of your channa lucius? Gonna get more soon too.


My C. Lucius is doing good. Has started to grow a bit faster now that I changed tankmates and started feeding more varieties of foods. He's never out competed for food anymore and I think that is the biggest difference. Hope to get a few more tanks once we finally move and try my hand at a few other Channa types. Just need to sell our condo... Anyways I've attached a few more pics. Sorry for the bad quality.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Immus21 said:


> My C. Lucius is doing good. Has started to grow a bit faster now that I changed tankmates and started feeding more varieties of foods. He's never out competed for food anymore and I think that is the biggest difference. Hope to get a few more tanks once we finally move and try my hand at a few other Channa types. Just need to sell our condo... Anyways I've attached a few more pics. Sorry for the bad quality.


Very nice pics!!!! My former 16" channa lucius acted like a chameleon before. It will change color tone depend on the mod and environment.


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

Lucius seem to be getting more popular. I just picked up 5 babies. Probably going to be selling my 9" c. lucius when these guys get bigger.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

bottles151 said:


> Lucius seem to be getting more popular. I just picked up 5 babies. Probably going to be selling my 9" c. lucius when these guys get bigger.
> 
> View attachment 4353
> 
> ...


Yeah lucius are cool. They actually do well in groups and become more active. When keeping 3 or less they become shy and nippy with each other.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Spotted some channa panaw at King Ed if you guys want any snakehead that stay small.


----------



## pc1 (Feb 27, 2011)

Snake heads are cool, That golden cobra is beautiful!!!! There not allowed here


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

hey chronick what kind of snakehead is the blue one i want something like that



Chronick said:


> ill post some of my pleuros later


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

GreenGanja, that's a _channa stewartii_ variant, there are a few bleu ones, cf. Barca, True Blue, Galaxy Blue.

If you like blue snakeheads you should also check out Pleuro's _channa pleurophthalma_ they also are one of the few snakeheads that do well in groups.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

-DC- said:


> GreenGanja, that's a _channa stewartii_ variant, there are a few bleu ones, cf. Barca, True Blue, Galaxy Blue.
> 
> If you like blue snakeheads you should also check out Pleuro's _channa pleurophthalma_ they also are one of the few snakeheads that do well in groups.


yep, true blues are quite aggressive... i've had to seperate my 3 because the biggest one was beating on the others. a couple nights ago the most aggressive one almost killed one of the other ones, hes missing most of the scales on the later half of his body and most of his fins are torn to shreds.


----------



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

Finally got me a snakehead. 
Went on my regularly scheduled lps gander with my first paycheque of the summer in hand - first store I went to, they had three. I initially wasn't going to get any. The two I saw were a bit lethargic. One was very sick looking and the other was very blue but was not very energetic. So I had the lady come over and lift up the thing to check if there were more...as she was doing it, the one came zooming out, flaring and waiting for food. It didn't have as much irridescence, but it had a lot of angry red and was looking quite happy.

















I overpaid, but it still cost less to buy this then a trip to the lowermainland or shipping. lol. Just Ipod pic...prob a real camera will be coming later this summer.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome to the snakehead pit. Very nice rainbow.


----------



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks. Now that I have my culling machine in place, I think I can get onto spawning some bettas.


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

All i can say is WOW! every time i log on i go through the snake pit looking for more pic's of these amazing fish, their perfect. King- El those videos great, however i find myself not being content with other's fish and i will not be upgrading to 125 or larger for at least a year leaving my 80 spoken for by my sun cat and parrot's and my 55 empty it measure's 48"x12"x19". So tell me is there a dwarf that will remain small enough or grow slowly enough for me or do i continue to watch.... Thanks Guy's ... ... David


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

niteshift said:


> All i can say is WOW! every time i log on i go through the snake pit looking for more pic's of these amazing fish, their perfect. King- El those videos great, however i find myself not being content with other's fish and i will not be upgrading to 125 or larger for at least a year leaving my 80 spoken for by my sun cat and parrot's and my 55 empty it measure's 48"x12"x19". So tell me is there a dwarf that will remain small enough or grow slowly enough for me or do i continue to watch.... Thanks Guy's ... ... David


You can get channa bleheri stay to 5-8". Channa stewartii stay to about 8-10" however will not do well with each other as they will end up fighting each other unless you have 6 or more. Most dwarf snakehead stay to about 6-12". However they are pricey so I did not bother with the names as too many to list and won't be available here unless special order. I only list those that are available here.


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

Really 5" to 8 inches that's great so tell me more, i would think well planted tank with Lot's of cover for hiding, with not to many floating plant's as they breathe surface air. Are they best kept alone or in numbers if so many, can they be kept with other species, what would be best. What about water temp and ph, i guess live and frozen food would be best with the emphasis on frozen. And finally where can i find them. THANKS .... Hopefully a future snakehead keeper ... ... David


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

A well planted tank is must for dwarf species of snakeheads. Water temp should be subtropical so a room temperature is just fine 72-77F. As for Ph 5-6.8 is best suited as they prefer acidic water. Food must always be varied not just stick to one type. Mainly insects is best suited. Live fish are good too but just occasionally. Best to train it to eat pellets. Floating plants is not a problem as long as they have a gap.


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey Guy's. I went to animal house that's the LFS out here in the whack, and it turns out they have some splendid snakehead, spotted gar, they also had a channa stewartii I have pics of him in his new 55g, take a look, enjoy, maybe someone can tell me variety of channa stewartii he might be. David


----------



## bcdawg (Apr 6, 2011)

I picked a Splendid Snakehead there about a week ago,very healthy and fat.


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

niteshift, looks like "regular" too me, a bit dull likely due too stress but even the normal ones are a nice fish


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

Channa Lucius juveniles first cricket feeding


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

Dang
How do I put up the vids instead of just links?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice vids!!!


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Nice vids!!!


thanks man. I'm loving your blue lungfish. Really nice find.


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

just a recent shot... hows this for an angry looking stare...


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

i got some more snakeheads, but they got eaten again


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

DC you gotta ship me that asiatica.


----------



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

Just got in some Channa from Pat yesterday. Here are a couple of pics of them:

The biggest one (~5 inches):

















Medium one ~4 inches:

















No pics fo the poor small one.  He needs time to recover. I def need to get these guys much more hiding places. Can't wait to see them as they colour up.

Also, after four years of watching for it to come up for sale somewhere, I finally got a hold of some Phyllanthus Fluitans, Red Root floater...so I can't wait to see how that grows too!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Place some substrates and heavily planted as it will help.


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

nice blues!


----------



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

I finally upgraded to a DSLR. Unfortunately, I came back from a weekend trip and two of the fish were dead. I assume that they were killed by the surviving fish(not enough hiding places/plants). There was nothing visibly wrong with the two fish before I left an the remaining fish continues to be aggressive. Here is one pic of him:










Will get more pics after I get good with this cam.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice update but so sorry for you losses. Get those snakeheads from richards aka richbcaa. They max out at 7-8" and might be a good replacement.


----------



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

No tank space atm. This guy will be enough for my purposes. I just wish he would hurry up and grow.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

heres an update on my true blues


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Is that by itself now or still in comm?


----------



## Radiance (Apr 22, 2010)

Teasing Hungry Channa Micropeltes - YouTube


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice vid! I do that sometimes too. However there are time that My fingers get caught during feeding.


----------



## CisBackA (Sep 4, 2011)

i miss my snakeheads - if i had a bigger place id get some again.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

CisBackA said:


> i miss my snakeheads - if i had a bigger place id get some again.


what kind of snakeheads are those and what happened to them?


----------



## CisBackA (Sep 4, 2011)

channa orientalis i think they were.

that was a years ago, i sold them, just got back into the hobby


----------



## Radiance (Apr 22, 2010)

Snakehead & Bichir feeding time! - YouTube


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Radiance said:


> Snakehead & Bichir feeding time! - YouTube


You really like teasing them do ya? Lol! Hopefully that snakehead won't rip apart those cichlids.


----------



## Radiance (Apr 22, 2010)

hahah yes! the joy of fishkeeping  
watching your fish grow into monsters! 
and playing with them!

too bad i cant find anywhere that sells micropeltes anymore. 
i want to buy 10! xD

the cichlids have been with the SH since SH was a mere 2 incher


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

King ed used to have two micro at 15-18".


----------



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

New semester is finally settling down. Started feeding this guy mealworms and he's been colouring up a lot lately.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice!!! I like the blue coloration. It's just too bad I can't keep one as theu don't grow to the size that I want.


----------



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks. I'm quite happy with the improvement in colour. Can't wait til he grows!


----------



## dustin420 (May 29, 2011)

where can i find some northen snakeheads??? so hard to get lol also i have 2 18 to 20 red snakehead about five months old now eatin good but they seem to be pale in colour there bottoms are white but i thought the top was supposed to turn black??am i wrong? if not is there a reson for this?


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow , the blue is really coming out very nice!

here's a few more of my girl taken over the last few day's


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

CCbettas: love the blue! very nice.
DC: very cool snakehead what kind? have you ever kept channa barca? would love to get one


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

That one is Asiatica, no i have not kept barcam, would love one but have yet too fin one with what i consider a reasonable price tag. Even when i've found an excellent deal on one it's still much too high for my liking.a buddy of mine has one, i'm patient I'll wait for the right opportunity and get a good deal!


Snakeheads are in season though, I saw emerald's, auranti, rainbow's, striata and pleuro's and a couple others on the lists monday, came very close too buying up some but I'm saving up for a bigger tank first then as i upgrade it'll free space for more fish. so more snake heads will have too wait for now. Rainbows will likely be next snake heads i get simply because a buddy of mine wants 6 and I'll likely tag a few extras into a group for myself!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

dustin420 said:


> where can i find some northen snakeheads??? so hard to get lol also i have 2 18 to 20 red snakehead about five months old now eatin good but they seem to be pale in colour there bottoms are white but i thought the top was supposed to turn black??am i wrong? if not is there a reson for this?


Got pics? The back does not turn black. It turns to navy blue with purple or green shine. Kinda like it got a iridescent color. As for the channa argua. You will need permit to get it in Canada.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

gotta show love for the Asiatica, beauty fish DC!


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

heres a video of my pleuros feeding


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

The look great!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice pleuros!!!!


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

thanks guys, im not sure why but the colors of the fish weren't really good on the day i took the video. I did a water change and the colors really came out


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

Channa Sp True Blue Moonbeam Galaxy - YouTube

heres a video of my true blues, anyone know how to edit the url so that the video is embedded into the post?


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

Pleuro vs crawdad - YouTube

I suck; I missed the beginning. I have no idea how to embed either.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

bottles151 said:


> Pleuro vs crawdad - YouTube
> 
> I suck; I missed the beginning. I have no idea how to embed either.


Really nice pleuro too


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

Chronick said:


> Really nice pleuro too


Thanks man


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

keeping the thread alive !

here are some more updated pic's of the snakehead and a tank shot..

Full tank shot










her favorite lurking spot



















more shots of her swimming around...





































and of course a couple closeups!



















-DC-


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

nice tank and snakehead


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

she is beautiful. really nice home for her!


----------



## Kalimist (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm looking to buy snakeheads ranging in sizes
And colors pm me or email [email protected]


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

some updates on my true blue moonbeam galaxy


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

WOW great shots ! good job!


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice, true blue, but it looks a bit skinny though , how old is it?


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

he's actually pretty fat and eats like a beast, for whatever reason the males of this species have huge heads which makes their bodies look small (and or underfed). Plus I try not to overfeed him because channa have shorter life spans and become more unhealthy if you overfeed.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

how big is this guy now?


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

his growth is slow but he's around 10 inches now


----------



## cturner (Mar 30, 2012)

im looking for rainbows anyone know were i can find some in bc??


----------



## cturner (Mar 30, 2012)

hi ive been looking for rainbows for a while now ddo u know were i might be able to find some?


----------



## cturner (Mar 30, 2012)

damn how many snakheads u got? there awesome i especially like that golden cobra


----------



## stingraylord (Jun 18, 2010)

Here are my Channa diplogramma. Then and now!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

stingraylord said:


> Here are my Channa diplogramma. Then and now!


nice diplo. been wanting to get some soon hopefully


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

WOW ! Very nice, Now I regret not scooping these up when i had the chance ! I'll have to ad this species to my collection when the season rolls around again. 

Thanks for sharing , It's a beauty .


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

My turn again ??

Channa Asiatica























































A bit blurry but neat that the mouth is as wide as the body !










and a coupe shot's from above through the grate as she measures up to lunge up at me lol.


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

Young Channa Gaucha


----------



## stingraylord (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

nice blue on those dipplogrammas man!! beautiful

are they aggressive towards any of your other fish?


----------



## stingraylord (Jun 18, 2010)

Chronick said:


> nice blue on those dipplogrammas man!! beautiful
> 
> are they aggressive towards any of your other fish?


Really mellow, so mellow I can't see adding them to my ray tanks or with any of my big pbass as they would get killed pretty quick. They were eventually destined for the 450 or 520 gallon but I am thinking they will have to stay in the 230 growout tank. Awesome fish as they don't even bug each other as you can see they have no torn fins and I have 5 of them together in a 230 gallon. I would recommend these to anyone wanting to get into one of the bigger snakeheads. They would be awesome for a more mellow predator community setting!


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

stingraylord said:


> Really mellow, so mellow I can't see adding them to my ray tanks or with any of my big pbass as they would get killed pretty quick. They were eventually destined for the 450 or 520 gallon but I am thinking they will have to stay in the 230 growout tank. Awesome fish as they don't even bug each other as you can see they have no torn fins and I have 5 of them together in a 230 gallon. I would recommend these to anyone wanting to get into one of the bigger snakeheads. They would be awesome for a more mellow predator community setting!


Looking good, They are still growing and maturing , i wouldn't be surprised if you see an increase in aggression once they've matured. Nice fish though and they look great in the mix.


----------

